# Heritage .22 pistol and ammo



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

This pistol has only been shot twice. It is a revolver single action. This gun also comes with over 1000 rounds of ammunition. I am askin $150 for the package. Located in Cache Valley. Phone 8015138934


----------

